# Mega Man 2.5D Fan-Game has been released



## Clydefrosch (Feb 1, 2017)

it's a C&D waiting to happen, isn't it?

i mean, its what happened to megama x street fighter too


----------



## Garblant (Feb 1, 2017)

I'm downloading this before it flies too close to the sun!


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Feb 1, 2017)

Bring it on.


----------



## RustInPeace (Feb 1, 2017)

Mike Matei of Cinemassacre did a live stream of this today, never heard of it, interesting how that came about. Someone in the chat said Nintendo will take it down, I guess predicting the future? I would think Capcom would be up in arms about it, because Mega Man's their IP, not Nintendo.


----------



## sTo0z (Feb 1, 2017)

Clydefrosch said:


> it's a C&D waiting to happen, isn't it?
> 
> i mean, its what happened to megama x street fighter too


What?

Wasn't this officially released by Capcom for free? 
http://capcom-unity.com/mega_man


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Feb 1, 2017)

Clydefrosch said:


> it's a C&D waiting to happen, isn't it?
> 
> i mean, its what happened to megama x street fighter too


What are you talking about, the game is still available for free to download on the capcom unity website.


----------



## Gizametalman (Feb 1, 2017)

I was expecting something like Lost Winds, or Kirby 64. But it's amazing.
Let's hope that Capcom doesn't get so greedy and sends a C&D.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Feb 1, 2017)

RustInPeace said:


> Mike Matei of Cinemassacre did a live stream of this today, never heard of it, interesting how that came about. Someone in the chat said Nintendo will take it down, I guess predicting the future? I would think Capcom would be up in arms about it, because Mega Man's their IP, not Nintendo.


I too saw that earlier and I think I'll check it out because it looked really good and interesting.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Feb 1, 2017)

This better not be hard like mega man unlimited. Gosh that game.


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 1, 2017)

RustInPeace said:


> Mike Matei of Cinemassacre did a live stream of this today, never heard of it, interesting how that came about. Someone in the chat said Nintendo will take it down, I guess predicting the future? I would think Capcom would be up in arms about it, because Mega Man's their IP, not Nintendo.



Capcom only cares about the IP as is, but not to want to do anything worthwhile with it. It's like the kid who wants to keep their toys, but never plays with them, but he or she only wants it for the sake of having it.


----------



## Garblant (Feb 1, 2017)

Anyone check this for viruses? After unpacking the installer free version, my AV immediately called it a Trojan, and asked me to "Quarantine" it.


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 1, 2017)

Garblant said:


> Anyone check this for viruses? After unpacking the installer free version, my AV immediately called it a Trojan, and asked me to "Quarantine" it.



Why would they intentionally inject malicious code?


----------



## Garblant (Feb 1, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Why would they intentionally inject malicious code?


I don't know why someone would, but it's odd that it happened nonetheless since this was just released.


----------



## godreborn (Feb 1, 2017)

I can't like this enough.  I love Mega Man.  he's my favorite game character.  

edit: I even have a plushie of him.


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 1, 2017)

Garblant said:


> I don't know why someone would, but it's odd that it happened nonetheless since this was just released.



Sounds like a false positive to me, my AV didn't pick it up *shrug*


----------



## Garblant (Feb 1, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Sounds like a false positive to me, my AV didn't pick it up *shrug*


Welp, classic Kaspersky!


----------



## godreborn (Feb 1, 2017)

nor did mine.  I'm using avira btw.


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 1, 2017)

Garblant said:


> Welp, classic Kaspersky!



I've been using MSE for years, never had major issues, IDK


----------



## Meteor7 (Feb 1, 2017)

Well holy shit, co-op as well? Those animated scenes, though certainly not of "professional" quality, are still very detailed and impressive for a fan project. Yeah, I want this now before the C&D happens.


----------



## keven3477 (Feb 1, 2017)

I remember playing this some years ago, (demo), glad to know it is completed.


----------



## F4LK (Feb 1, 2017)

Clydefrosch said:


> it's a C&D waiting to happen, isn't it?
> 
> i mean, its what happened to megama x street fighter too



It started as a fangame and capcom backed the project.


----------



## Pluupy (Feb 1, 2017)

I just don't get it. 

People, if you can make a fangame so great, *just make your own unique video game*. Seriously, stop wasting your time piggybacking on properties of companies. Make your own shit, never worry about C&Ds!


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Feb 1, 2017)

Pluupy said:


> I just don't get it.
> 
> People, if you can make a fangame so great, *just make your own unique video game*. Seriously, stop wasting your time piggybacking on properties of companies. Make your own shit, never worry about C&Ds!


So it should just went the way of Galaxy trail's Freedom planet?


----------



## Pluupy (Feb 1, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> So it should just went the way of Galaxy trail's Freedom planet?


Yes it should go the way of Undertale, Yooka Laylee, and Stardew Valley. 

There is no point spending time making fan games. 
You got the skill, you got the resources, you can do it!


----------



## Jayro (Feb 1, 2017)

If it gets a C&D, I'll add it to my sig.


----------



## Pluupy (Feb 1, 2017)

F4LK said:


> It started as a fangame and capcom backed the project.
> It has then been released on Street Fighters' anniversary.


Please link source because I don't see shit saying this on Capcom's SF anniversary site or MegaMan 2.5D's site.

http://www.streetfighter25.com/en/collectors-set/


----------



## F4LK (Feb 1, 2017)

Pluupy said:


> Please link source because I don't see shit saying this on Capcom's SF anniversary site or MegaMan 2.5D's site.
> 
> http://www.streetfighter25.com/en/collectors-set/


NVM that, read that wrong earlier.
It merely celebrates the anniversary. 
My bad


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Feb 1, 2017)

Pluupy said:


> Please link source because I don't see shit saying this on Capcom's SF anniversary site or MegaMan 2.5D's site.
> 
> http://www.streetfighter25.com/en/collectors-set/


Not this game, Streetfighter X Megaman game. Is a fan game published by capcom. Mega man 2.5D has no affiliation with capcom.


----------



## kingraa777 (Feb 1, 2017)

this looks awsome just waitin on download now


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Feb 1, 2017)

Seed those torrents before C&D people.


----------



## Daggot (Feb 1, 2017)

Clydefrosch said:


> it's a C&D waiting to happen, isn't it?
> 
> i mean, its what happened to megama x street fighter too


Capcom backed SF X MM and and gave it an official release on the capcom unity website with some free marketing too. All they asked of the dev was to release it on the anniversary on megaman.


----------



## seam (Feb 1, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> The popular Mega Man series gets some love with the release of a new fan game called Mega Man 2.5D, one that took more than 8 years to create. This fan-made game is made by people who love the series, and blends 2D and 3D into a 2.5D platformer. Witness familiar sights and alongside brand new ones, including stages, enemies, a co-op mode featuring Protoman, vs mode, extras and achievements all in this one game!
> 
> 
> 
> SOURCE​



a little late to the party.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Feb 1, 2017)

better work in a 32-bit wine prefix


----------



## flame1234 (Feb 1, 2017)

Deceased Crab (YT Let's Player) has been doing 20XX which has been in early access a long time and it looks fun. The gimmick is the levels are randomly generated (but not bosses).


----------



## Imacaredformy2ds (Feb 1, 2017)

Inb4 C&D'd
Oh no


----------



## ov3rkill (Feb 1, 2017)

OMG! That is freakin' awesome. By the way, how's Capcom handling this? I wish it would be like Sega where they welcome stuff like this.


----------



## Garblant (Feb 1, 2017)

ov3rkill said:


> OMG! That is freakin' awesome. By the way, how's Capcom handling this? I wish it would be like Sega where they welcome stuff like this.





Sonic Angel Knight said:


> What are you talking about, the game is still available for free to download on the capcom unity website.


----------



## Deleted member 408979 (Feb 1, 2017)

i regret nothing.Have a meme done in paint.


----------



## Jonna (Feb 2, 2017)

Pluupy said:


> I just don't get it.
> 
> People, if you can make a fangame so great, *just make your own unique video game*. Seriously, stop wasting your time piggybacking on properties of companies. Make your own shit, never worry about C&Ds!


I understand you, but would like to assert a notion.

Fangames are a great stepping stone for young ones to eventually reach this process. They provide a sort of template to understand and validate the development and release of a game. After that, though, it's up to them to give it a shot as an original game.

Psycho Waluigi was created by my indie partner and somewhat I, and we both had many fangames under our belt in the past. A lot of people thought it was great, and very polished, so now we're working on an original game. Hopefully others do this same sort of thing, even the developers of Megaman 2.5, perhaps?


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Feb 2, 2017)

Downloaded on my phone. JIC.. 

Can't be too careful.


----------



## Justinde75 (Feb 2, 2017)

Download it before it gets taken down kek


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 2, 2017)

Pluupy said:


> I just don't get it.
> 
> People, if you can make a fangame so great, *just make your own unique video game*. Seriously, stop wasting your time piggybacking on properties of companies. Make your own shit, never worry about C&Ds!


Nah man than they don't get featured on every nerd nostalgia website fourm imageboard irc. 

Or maybe they just really like Mega Man. I agree with you either way.


----------



## 8BitWonder (Feb 2, 2017)

Looks amazing! Getting it now. Gonna keep it on hand in case you know what happens to it.


----------



## osaka35 (Feb 2, 2017)

Jonna said:


> I understand you, but would like to assert a notion.
> 
> Fangames are a great stepping stone for young ones to eventually reach this process. They provide a sort of template to understand and validate the development and release of a game. After that, though, it's up to them to give it a shot as an original game.
> 
> Psycho Waluigi was created by my indie partner and somewhat I, and we both had many fangames under our belt in the past. A lot of people thought it was great, and very polished, so now we're working on an original game. Hopefully others do this same sort of thing, even the developers of Megaman 2.5, perhaps?


i agree. taking a great game with great design. trying to replicate that greatness helps newbies (like me) work out all the parts that make for great design without having to fuss over assets or design too much. ideally, anyway. it's like learning how tech or code works through reverse engineering. plus it's fun!


----------



## DiscostewSM (Feb 2, 2017)

Downloaded, installed, but it wouldn't run. Tried the non-install version. Still won't run.

On Win10.

edit:

Trying to suggestions from the FAQ.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Feb 2, 2017)

Download before Capcom has a change of heart


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Feb 2, 2017)

DiscostewSM said:


> Downloaded, installed, but it wouldn't run. Tried the non-install version. Still won't run.
> 
> On Win10.
> 
> ...


Maybe use compatibility mode? I haven't tried it yet since my pc fan has issues being consistant.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 2, 2017)

INB4DMCA!


----------



## anhminh (Feb 2, 2017)

Pluupy said:


> I just don't get it.
> 
> People, if you can make a fangame so great, *just make your own unique video game*. Seriously, stop wasting your time piggybacking on properties of companies. Make your own shit, never worry about C&Ds!


That mean you have to make everything from scratch, draw your own characters, make your own lore, design your own map and code your own algorithm. And even after all of that, without some form of promotion or positive response from player your game may not even success.

Also it easier for newbie to start with copy what professional did instead of make something on their own. There is a lot of writer start with writing fanfic about their favorite show or mangaka start as doujinshi writer because a long the line they may pick up some idea for they own thing. Toby Fox, the one who made Undertale had make an fangame for Earthbound back in the days and it inspire him to created Undertale so it's not something that you call waste of time.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Feb 2, 2017)

Not only that but maybe people just wanted to pay homage to a game they really like, which is why is called FAN GAME. Is supposed to be a connection well enough to motivate people not only to make it and finish it but for fans to play it and be invested too.

Games like Freedom planet was a huge risk but it done well enough to get a sequal. That was pretty ambitious but it worked. Being based off a sonic game that decided to be is own game, is how people feel about it. Sometimes it just helps with advertising. Let's be honest, do we go to watch video game movies and tv shows based on video games cause it has the title of the game? Super mario bros movie. Or did we really wanna see some completly different that didn't have to be called Super mario bros? 

Risk is risk in lots of ways. There is lots of bad associations with things at it is and wish didn't exist but it does. Is how things have decided to work.


----------



## Cat Scarlet (Feb 2, 2017)

The cut scene remind me of the CM of Rockman Zero 2 and the CM of RockmanX(I couldn't remember which version).

Will this game be on Steam?


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Feb 2, 2017)

Cat Scarlet said:


> The cut scene remind me of the CM of Rockman Zero 2 and the CM of RockmanX(I couldn't remember which version).
> 
> Will this game be on Steam?


This is not a game published by capcom, is a FREE fan game. Download link is in the first post link.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 2, 2017)

Cat Scarlet said:


> Will this game be on Steam?


this game will be lucky to even exist soon so


----------



## Cat Scarlet (Feb 2, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> This is not a game published by capcom, is a FREE fan game. Download link is in the first post link.


I mean, I find there is a achievement system, that remind me the achievement system of Steam.

After you replay to me, I realize that fan game can't be on Steam even it is free. Something sad.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Feb 2, 2017)

Cat Scarlet said:


> I mean, I find there is a achievement system, that remind me the achievement system of Steam.
> 
> After you replay to me, I realize that fan game can't be on Steam even it is free. Something sad.


Well yeah i suppose. But sometimes is better off, still there many different games to try that isn't on steam, like rom hacks, Rockman 4 minus infinity, Rockman CX. They are free and fun just as good as any mega man game by capcom, and is not Mega man Legacy colletion, a compilation of 6 nes games for $14.99 with acheievements.


----------



## Cat Scarlet (Feb 2, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Well yeah i suppose. But sometimes is better off, still there many different games to try that isn't on steam, like rom hacks, Rockman 4 minus infinity, Rockman CX. They are free and fun just as good as any mega man game by capcom, and is not Mega man Legacy colletion, a compilation of 6 nes games for $14.99 with acheievements.



Rockman 4 mi is a wonderful game. I played it but it is too hard for me.

The reason why I recommend Steam is Steam provide a good platform for discussing and sharing. A good game can widely be known on Steam.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Feb 2, 2017)

Cat Scarlet said:


> Rockman 4 mi is a wonderful game. I played it but it is too hard for me.
> 
> The reason why I recommend Steam is Steam provide a good platform for discussing and sharing. A good game can widely be known on Steam.


Yeah is true, although as you said, fan games are not for steam, but you can always join the website and discuss it on the forum. (Not this one clearly, the website the game is hosted on.) 

You can also create a fan page or something, a group on steam right? I seen plenty of game pages and groups like that for games not on steam, even for anime or stuff.


----------



## Pluupy (Feb 2, 2017)

Jonna said:


> I understand you, but would like to assert a notion.
> 
> Fangames are a great stepping stone for young ones to eventually reach this process. They provide a sort of template to understand and validate the development and release of a game. After that, though, it's up to them to give it a shot as an original game.
> 
> Psycho Waluigi was created by my indie partner and somewhat I, and we both had many fangames under our belt in the past. A lot of people thought it was great, and very polished, so now we're working on an original game. Hopefully others do this same sort of thing, even the developers of Megaman 2.5, perhaps?


I'm not bashing people making fan games who can't really make games. Hence,



Pluupy said:


> You got the skill, you got the resources, you can do it!


What I am talking about are these professional-assed people who can clearly make full-fledged games on their own. Spending years on a fangame when they clearly have the ability to make their own game. I'm not talking about the people who _need t_o piggyback on copyrighted content when they can't code. 

They spend years making a fan game only to get C&D'd. What a waste.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Feb 2, 2017)

Anybody get this to work? Wont launch for me.


----------



## Monty Kensicle (Feb 2, 2017)

Pluupy said:


> Yes it should go the way of Undertale, Yooka Laylee, and Stardew Valley.
> 
> There is no point spending time making fan games.
> You got the skill, you got the resources, you can do it!


Um, you do know that Toby Fox used to make Earthbound ROM hacks right?


----------



## cultopi (Feb 2, 2017)

try this:


----------



## Jayro (Feb 2, 2017)

Added the patch to my sig in my MEGA account, before the Nintendo C&D rolls through. 


(I added a 1MB dummy file to the archive, just so it won't be auto-detected and flagged for copyright if and when the C&D hits)


----------



## Trolling (Feb 2, 2017)

Jayro said:


> Added the patch to my sig in my MEGA account, before the Nintendo C&D rolls through.


What? Nintendo doesn't own the Megaman IP.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Feb 2, 2017)

Trolling said:


> What? Nintendo doesn't own the Megaman IP.


He is talking about the rom hack Metroid Rogue Dawn.


----------



## BORTZ (Feb 2, 2017)

Looks great, I am really digging the trailer music!


----------



## leon315 (Feb 2, 2017)

oh my, this is fucking awesome, downloading before crapcom takes it down!

Is it remake of original Megaman nes?


----------



## ww97 (Feb 2, 2017)

Joking? I have its version 4.0.1, since months ago. Also, C&D spear hasn't hit it yet.


----------



## 03bgood (Feb 2, 2017)

Don't ya just love it when they stop making your favorite game franchise and then some fan makes a fangame of it and then the assholes who created the game series, sends out a C&D, yet why should they care? They haven't made a new game in that franchise. Ugh, the gaming industry is so weird, these days!


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 3, 2017)

wow it's still available? capcom b slooooow


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Feb 3, 2017)

Not to sound silly but why does everyone think capcom will send C&D order? There is plenty of megaman fan games/rom hacks that never been touched by such things, even the popular mega man unlimited.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 3, 2017)

because they need the $


----------



## Walker D (Feb 3, 2017)

cultopi said:


> try this ( boop)



Wow! This Megaman inspired game seems to be good! ..Also liked the attention to detail that the devs had there..


----------



## ClayClaymore (Feb 3, 2017)

03bgood said:


> Don't ya just love it when they stop making your favorite game franchise and then some fan makes a fangame of it and then the assholes who created the game series, sends out a C&D, yet why should they care? They haven't made a new game in that franchise. Ugh, the gaming industry is so weird, these days!



Thank goodness the animation industry isn't like that.  I'm working on a fan cartoon of a show called "The Power of Four" and I'm hoping the creator won't flag it for copyright.  I mean, the guy who created the show hasn't done anything with it in years, so I'm sure it'll be okay.

As for Mega Man, i wonder when the fan games of Mighty No. 9 will begin.  Now THAT'S a game worth making remakes and fan games on.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Feb 3, 2017)

ClayClaymore said:


> Thank goodness the animation industry isn't like that.  I'm working on a fan cartoon of a show called "The Power of Four" and I'm hoping the creator won't flag it for copyright.  I mean, the guy who created the show hasn't done anything with it in years, so I'm sure it'll be okay.
> 
> As for Mega Man, i wonder when the fan games of Mighty No. 9 will begin.  Now THAT'S a game worth making remakes and fan games on.


Why remake it, should be fixed first 

Seriously i been hoping for a patch or hack mod fix for this game since i couldn't be the final boss.


----------



## pasc (Feb 5, 2017)

Clydefrosch said:


> it's a C&D waiting to happen, isn't it?
> 
> i mean, its what happened to megama x street fighter too



Honestly... I don't get why ppl don't finish their homebrew projects, release em FULLY and then are done with it.

I can understand the psychological reasoning why someone'd want to show others "how far they are", but in terms of 'getting anything released'...

This just won't do.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Feb 7, 2017)

Patch is available for anyone who may not have known.



> *V.1.0.1*
> *(2017-02-04)*
> 
> - Fixed a crash bug where if you died on the second phase of the fight against the Wily Machine near the end of the game, the game could crash.
> ...


----------

